

Gawker hacked - Change your password if you're used it to comment - tptacek
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20101212/gawker-hacked-if-youve-left-a-comment-on-a-nick-denton-site-change-your-password-asap/?mod=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
p_alexander
This article has more details on the breach, including some strong evidence:
[http://thenextweb.com/media/2010/12/12/gawker-media-is-
compr...](http://thenextweb.com/media/2010/12/12/gawker-media-is-compromised-
the-responsible-parties-reach-out-to-tnw/)

And here's Gawker's official response: [http://gawker.com/5712615/commenting-
accounts-compromised-++...](http://gawker.com/5712615/commenting-accounts-
compromised-++-change-your-passwords)

